
Elon Musk says he is having the most “painful year of my career” - okket
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/08/elon-musk-says-the-last-year-has-been-excruciating/
======
fullshark
Good talk already here, no new info in this

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17780092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17780092)

------
nhance
Much of this "painful year" are a direct result of his own words. It's easy to
have seen this coming for a while now.

Elon seems eager to play the press and for some reason the media loves
following his every move like he's a celebrity. There are plenty of others who
work harder than he does who don't manipulate the media nearly to the same
extent.

He would do well to step his ego out of his public interactions so these
things can slide right off. That, and also stop making claims upon which are
impossible to fulfill.

------
vkou
>Musk continues to have an unhealthy obsession with short sellers of Tesla's
stock. He told the Times that he is expecting "at least a few months of
extreme torture from the short-sellers, who are desperately pushing a
narrative that will possibly result in Tesla’s destruction."

> It's unclear how a short-driven narrative could destroy Tesla. Ultimately,
> Tesla's success or failure will be determined by whether Tesla can produce
> cars for less than customers pay for them—and whether customers are
> satisfied with the cars. If Tesla executes well, no amount of bad
> press—short-seller driven or otherwise—should pose a significant threat to
> the company.

I'm glad somebody has finally made this clear. The cheerleading against short-
sellers (For a stock that the founder has at times claimed to be overpriced)
is baffling. If Tesla is a solid business, it shouldn't be concerned about its
day-to-day stock price.

~~~
lifthearth
Short selling sets up perverse incentives for sabotage and defamation. You
really think he's nuts for worrying about them?

~~~
vkou
Unless the stock is currently overvalued, in which case it creates a great
incentive for bringing the company's valuation into reality.

Short sellers don't need TESLA to fail. They just need TESLA to be accurately
valued.

------
hartator
> It's unclear how a short-driven narrative could destroy Tesla. Ultimately,
> Tesla's success or failure will be determined by whether Tesla can produce
> cars for less than customers pay for them—and whether customers are
> satisfied with the cars.

If only...

------
mLuby
Solution: delete Twitter.

Next?

------
2trill2spill
Hard to feel sorry for the guy. Maybe Elon should stop working 80 hour work
weeks and enjoy some of the wealth he has accumulated.

~~~
leesec
How about some appreciation the guy is sacrificing his free time to work
towards bringing us the future?

~~~
jameskegel
We can appreciate Elon, and at the same time recognize his work habits are
unsustainable for most. He is still human.

